# 40g Breeder Paludarium Build Thread



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

To my great shock my wife recently suggested that we build another tank with a water area for tadpoles. After reading through a large number of threads about communal tad raising I decided to give it a try and have set about building the tank. 

Originally we were just planning to have standing water with an easy way of making water changes. However, after drilling one hole in the bottom I decided that I was going to set up a sump and have a very small waterfall on one side. 

To separate the water from the land I used acrylic that I purchased quite a while ago from TAP plastics. I cut it only about two inches tall because the height of a breeder tank doesn't really allow for much water height without making the land area almost unusable. I scratched up the acrylic and use 100% DAP silicone to bond it to the glass. I also put a good amount of waterfall GS (actually I used a different brand, but same basic stuff) on both sides of the acrylic. Recognizing that acrylic and silicone don't always hold up over the long term I also put glass pieces behind the GS and attached those with silicone as well. I could have just used glass instead of acrylic but I wanted to be able to really shape the barrier and to do so with glass would have been a huge hassle.

Holes for sump and waterfall:



















After siliconing the acrylic to the glass: 










For the background I went with cork pressed into freshly applied black GS. I then belnded up some of the leftover cork and pressed it into any areas of GS that expanded beyond the cork or between two pieces when they didn't fit over each other perfectly.










I decided that I wanted to incorporate some vines into this build so I decided to give the whole rope-and-silicone-and-coco trick a try. Turned out alright, although I've definitely seen better!










A little later in the process I ran tubing through a hollow part of the branch and mounted it in place. 










I added in rocks on both left and right to act as exit points, The rocks on the right (away from the waterfall) are especially low water level and should be ideal for froglets to exit.











More photos to follow after I get started planting and whatnot. I just received the lighting today and will start work on planting once I get a glass top to keep some humidity in.

Comments welcome!


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

An updated shot with water and lights...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, apparently this sucks much more than I realized!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

It looks good just put some plants in then it will look a lot better, and post some bigger pics, because the last one was really small, you can barely see the details, but nice build so far.


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

this was nearly the same as the plan I had. however the difference was my wife said no..

It looks great. show the sump too! good luck!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I looks good but in my experience that silicone will not stay bonded to the acrylic for very long and you may eventually have leaks into you substrate


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

azure89 said:


> I looks good but in my experience that silicone will not stay bonded to the acrylic for very long and you may eventually have leaks into you substrate


You may wish to re-read the description of my process. There are glass dividers.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

sanderdm said:


> It looks good just put some plants in then it will look a lot better, and post some bigger pics, because the last one was really small, you can barely see the details, but nice build so far.


Here's an updated photo after just a few clippings have been added. They came from Mike over at GBT. Lights overhead are Grow n' Glows from Todd.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

looks way better now, put some more plants in and it will look amazing, do you have pics of you're waterfall running?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

sanderdm said:


> looks way better now, put some more plants in and it will look amazing, do you have pics of you're waterfall running?


The waterfall is really a very slow trickle, I'm trying to avoid as much splashing as possible. It's running in this image:


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

i see, but anyway, really nice build, just add some more plants, what are you planting to put in the breeder?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I really like it, especially the water area. This viv needs a nice sized piece of driftwood as a center piece. It would add a lot of depth and can be had for free.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

sanderdm said:


> i see, but anyway, really nice build, just add some more plants, what are you planting to put in the breeder?


It's going to be a growout tank for our P. Auro tads.



frogfreak said:


> I really like it, especially the water area. This viv needs a nice sized piece of driftwood as a center piece. It would add a lot of depth and can be had for free.


Thanks! The driftwood is the next step. It's been ordered but hasn't yet arrived. From there I'll plant it out more heavily and let it settle in. I also need to drill a couple of holes in the top for the misting system and then add some broms and other plants. Just finished planting the water section yesterday so that'll need some time to grow in as well. Hopefully in 2-3 weeks it'll look a LOT better.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

frogfreak said:


> Any updates?


Unfortunately, no. The driftwood I ordered apparently got destroyed in a USPS sort machine. I just got my refund yesterday so I'm on the lookout for another suitable piece. I've also been dealing with problems of having the substrate wick water from the water area and create a bog in the land area. Hopefully that's solved now though! I will update once I get a good piece of driftwood and can plant some things!

(On a sidenote, the plants in the water area have started doing very well! Apparently the G&G's are pretty good for aquatic growth as well!)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Update!

So after the first piece of wood got destroyed I went searching for a new option. I could really find anything so I just purchased a piece of manzanita from NEHerp and hoped. It arrived yesterday and it's insanely awesome. Seriously, check it out!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

That's a nice piece of wood ya got there... But seriously, that does look sweet!


----------



## AGENT69 (Jul 30, 2013)

That piece of manzanita is awesome!! The paludarium looks so cool can't wait to see it when the plants take off


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

So a couple of weeks later and everything in the water portion is taking off! Very healthy growth there. The land portion, on the other hand, is still pretty sparse and I'll definitely need to add some plants. Any recommendations on what would work well on top of the manzanita? I'm looking for some trailing vines that will provide some nice cover without completely obstructing the great piece of wood!


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I love the background, and I plan to steal it.  Is the water area going to have any inhabitants other than eventual tads?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Dragonfish said:


> I love the background, and I plan to steal it.  Is the water area going to have any inhabitants other than eventual tads?


Probably a couple of small, non aggressive fish and a few cleaner shrimp. Caridina multidentata perhaps? The usable water volume is relatively low so there won't be room for much.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

don't you have problems that the shrimp leave the water part or do they stay in the water, because i have 2 aquariums with a pu foam and cocofiber background with lobsters in it, it didn't had a lid but i had to make one for them because the lobsters kept breaking out the tanks and escaping, with the water about half full. so do you know if shrimps would do this to? or do they just stay in the water area? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

sanderdm said:


> don't you have problems that the shrimp leave the water part or do they stay in the water, because i have 2 aquariums with a pu foam and cocofiber background with lobsters in it, it didn't had a lid but i had to make one for them because the lobsters kept breaking out the tanks and escaping, with the water about half full. so do you know if shrimps would do this to? or do they just stay in the water area?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've never heard of aquatic shrimp leaving the water area save by jumping out and then dying.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

alright but the lobsters don't die, i've had one escaped and has been walking in my room all day, untill i've caught him when i got home, he didn't die he was still fine.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

sanderdm said:


> alright but the lobsters don't die, i've had one escaped and has been walking in my room all day, untill i've caught him when i got home, he didn't die he was still fine.


Well there are no lobsters going in this tank so I doubt I'll have to deal with that issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Lobster paludarium??!?!!? Can't wait to see this!!



Lookin good Travis!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Phyllobates said:


> Lobster paludarium??!?!!? Can't wait to see this!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good Travis!


 
Haha it's more like a riparium, i'll post some pics of it tommorow


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

sanderdm said:


> Haha it's more like a riparium, i'll post some pics of it tommorow


New thread please!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

MrBiggs said:


> New thread please!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


yes no worries i was doing that either way, but how is the progress on this one?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

May I ask where you got the cork bark? I looked around the interweb and it's pretty pricey to do my whole background.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Dragonfish said:


> May I ask where you got the cork bark? I looked around the interweb and it's pretty pricey to do my whole background.


Locally sourced, sorry that won't help you though. My last three tanks now have been cork bark for the background and I don't think I'll ever do anything different. Love the look and ease of creating it.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky! What kind of place is it, craft? I'll start calling around. Love how the tank is coming out.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

More like my relative's farm lol.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

MrBiggs said:


>


looks awesome, what's the type of plant that's floating on the water?


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks like _Riccia fluitans_.

Riccia fluitans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I really like the way your setup is developing, and all of the cork bark on the back gives you a lot of room for some great epiphytes. 

Some aquatic moss would look great along the water's edge as well and give you a little more green at the level of the substrate.

Looking forward to its progression.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Agrippa said:


> That looks like _Riccia fluitans_.
> 
> Riccia fluitans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I really like the way your setup is developing, and all of the cork bark on the back gives you a lot of room for some great epiphytes.


I have some more in store for the background. I have one really interesting little vine that I'm hoping take off.



Agrippa said:


> Some aquatic moss would look great along the water's edge as well and give you a little more green at the level of the substrate.


I agree. Any suggestions on what might work well for that?


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

_Vesicularia dubyana_ (Java moss) is a solid choice due to its ease of acquisition, quick growth rate, and relative inexpensiveness, but there are quite a few options. 

_Vesicularia montagnei_ (some contention over correct scientific name, but commonly called Christmas moss) has a nice triangular growth pattern (a little less defined emersed) and grows quite densely.










_Taxiphyllum sp._ (var. Flame moss) has an interesting vertical growth pattern, but I'm afraid I've never seen it grown emersed.










Inversely, _Vesicularia ferriei_ (weeping moss) has a drooping growth form, much like a weeping willow. It is, again, less obvious emersed but still pretty interesting.









_Note: none of these images are my own._ 

AquaMoss.com is an excellent resource for the many different moss varieties.

To acquire these, aside from aquatic plant forums, I'm only familiar with Blue Pumilio's moss offerings-

Moss : Blue Pumilio

You can also use the _R. fluitans _already growing in your tank and let that take off along the edge. If you use some of the plants at the top of the mass of floaters (the plants that have best adapted to emersed culture so far) it will be easier to get them to start off- just place them in an area that gets quite a bit of water and stays moist.

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

A small update.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Tank looks awesome thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Could you post a bigger pic?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice tank! 
I recommend Taxiphyllum alternans (Taiwan moss). It grows very well.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

How'd I miss this Travis? Love it! Very nicely done! 

-Chris


----------

